# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Δεν τραγουδάει :(

## Orix

Καλησπερα, εχω ενα αρσενικο ενηλικο gouldian και με τον καιρο παρατηρησα οτι δεν τραγουδάει, ειναι μαζί με άλλα 2 αρσενικά.
Τρωει πινει μια χαρα αλλά προσπαθει να τραγουδήσει, δηλ. σηκώνει το λαιμουδακι του και βλέπω να παλεται αλλα απο ηχο τίποτις.
Δεν εχει καποιο άλλο συμπτωμα εμφανες τουλαχιστο. Πτερωμα μια χαρά. Διαβασα στο σάιτ οτι το πρωτο συμπτωμα των ακάρεων τραχείας είναι η αφωνία και του έριξα μια σταγονα pulmosan στο σβερκακι οπως το βίντεο. Εκανα καλή διάγνωση?
ΟΧι μόνο δεν τραγουδάει αλλά δεν κανει και το απλο τσιου.

----------


## jk21

αν δεν ηταν gouldian θα ημουν αρνητικος εξ αρχης στα ακαρεα , αλλα σε αυτα δεν το αποκλειω , αν και θα ειχες θεμα και με αλλα πουλια , αν ειχες εστω ενα με ακαρεα 

Το πιθανοτερο ομως εχουν πειραχθει τα οργανα της φωνης (syrinks ) γιατι με τα ακαρεα θα ακουγες εστω μια βραχνη φωνουλα

----------


## Orix

Σε πόσες μέρες βλέπω βελτιωση αν ειναι ακαρεα?

----------


## Cristina

Βάλτο σε άλλο κλουβί μόνος του να δεις αν αλλάζει κάτι. Μήπως φοβάται τα άλλα δυο αρσενικά... Πως συμπεριφέρονται τα άλλα δυο μαζί του; Περνάει πτεροροια; Δεν ξερω αν έχεις προσέξει πως στην πτεροροια είναι σαν μαστουρωμενα...
Εγω τώρα έχω βάλει σε ξεχωριστό σμκλουβι ένα θηλυκό που περνάει πτεροροια ( το τελευταίο απο τα gouldian μου) που την κυνηγάγανε τα άλλα και ήταν και πολυ μαζεμένη. Να την δεις τώρα πως άλλαξε η συμπεριφορά της!

Για τα ακαρεα θέλει μέρες να δεις διαφορά.

Είναι το καινούργιος της παρέας;

----------


## Orix

Περναει το τελευταιο σταδιο της πτερόροιας, εχει μερικα καρφια στο κεφαλι για να πεσουνε, αλλα γενικα ειναι πιο ησυχο απο τα αλλα δυο, συμβιώνουνε πολύ καλά. Τα άλλα δύο και με πτερόροια λυσσαγανε. Μα ουτε τσιου!

----------


## Orix

Ευχαριστώ πολύ ολους για τις απαντησεις.

----------


## Cristina

Τα αρσενικά μου όταν ήταν σε πτεροροια δεν βγάλανε άχνα. Να είναι από την πτεροροια και σε σένα; Παρακολούθησε το και στιςς επόμενες μέρες και πες μας αν έχει βελτίωση ή παραμένει το ίδιο.

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι σε πτεροροια ειναι λογικο να μην κελαηδα και δεν θα με ανησυχουσε αν δεν ελεγες οτι ο λαιμος του παλεται αλλα δεν βγαινει φωνη . Αυτο δειχνει οτι προσπαθει να τραγουδησει αλλα υπαρχει αφωνια

αν ηταν ακαρεα θα εβλεπες αμεσα βελτιωση απο την επομενη αφου το φαρμακο τα σκοτωνει , απλα πληρη επανακαμψη ισως ερχοταν αν εδινες και αντιβιωση για τυχον δευτερογενη λοιμωξη απο μικροβιο που ειχε δημιουργηθει λογω της χρονιας φλεγμονης .Ομως θα ακουγες εστω σε 2 μερες ξεκαθαρα ηχους εστω βραχνους

----------


## Orix

Ευχαριστω, Θα ενημμερωσω τις επομενες μερες. :-)

----------


## Efthimis98

Αυτη την κινηση την κανει και ο Μορτης-ζεμπρακι χωρις προβλημα. Ωστοσο, ξερει και τραγουδαει κανονικα. Το κανει σιγουρα την τελευταια διετια τουλαχιστον χωρις να εχει καποιο προβλημα υγειας.

Ενα βιντεακι συντομο θα βοηθουσε νομιζω...



Στάλθηκε από το ICE μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Orix

24 ωρες μετα το pulmosan και καμια εμφανης διαφορα.

----------


## Cristina

Να δούμε λίγο ακόμα...
Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να το έχεις σε ρεύματα; Μήπως κρυωσε.

----------


## jk21

ακομα ενα πουλι που πηρε αδικα pulmosan .... 



αυτο που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι γιατι ενω ξερουμε οτι η ψειρα (ακαρι dermanyssus gallinae ) αν βρεθει στην εκτροφη , παει σε ολα τα πουλια , δεν μπορουμε να καταλαβουμε οτι αν ενα αλλο ακαρι απλα πιο μικρο το  sternostoma tracheacolum το ακαρι της τραχειας δηλαδη , αν υπαρξει σε εκτροφη θα υπαρχει σε ολα ή σχεδον ολα εστω;

----------


## Cristina

Δυστυχώς, κύριε Δημητρη, το κάνουμε αυτό το λάθος... Στην περίπτωση μου από τον φόβο... " και αν έχει και αργησω και το χάνω";

Χρονη, δεν δοκιμαζεις να το βάλεις μοναχό του σε άλλο κλουβί; Στο λέω γιατί κάτι παρόμοιο είχα και εγώ πριν λίγες μέρες. Ένα θηλυκό ( που και αυτά κάνουν ένα τσιου τσιου) που περνάει πρεροροια,ήταν υπερβολικά ήρεμη, σαν νωχελικη, δεν " μίλαγε " , δεν κουνιόταν σχεδόν καθόλου. Με το που την έβαλα σε άλλο κλουβί ζωντάνεψε, φωνάζει, βασικά καλεί τους άλλους. Περνάει πιο ήρεμα το υπόλοιπο της πρεροροιας. Δοκίμασε...δεν χάνεις κάτι...
Για πτεροροια τι δίνεις; Τι συμπλήρωμα;

----------


## jk21

τα ακαρεα ειναι παρασιτα που δεν οδηγουν στο θανατο , παρα μονο οι δευτερογενεις λοιμωξεις απο μικροβια που μπορει να εμφανιστουν στην περιοχη οταν ειναι εξασθενημενη απο αυτα και αυτο δεν γινεται αμεσα και απ τα πρωτα συμπτωματα τους 

δεν ειναι ανυπαρκτα , γιατι καταγραφονται ως παρασιτα στα πουλια (κυριως στα gouldian ) σε σοβαρες κτηνιατρικου περιεχομενου παγκοσμιες ιστοσελιδες . Σε καμμια περιπτωση ομως δεν εχουν την εκταση που νομιζει ο κοσμος παραπληροφορουμενος καμμια 10αρια χρονια πισω , απο αποψεις που γινανε καθεστως εν μεσω των συλλογων και οδηγουσαν σε μαζικη  εφαρμογη  προληπτικων αγωγων ...

Κατι το να ακολουθησουμε εκτροφεις προτυπα , κατι που καποιοι πηγανε πουλια σε πτηνιατρο και τον ειδανε να κανει αποπαρασιτωση με ιβερμεκτινη (μη γνωριζοντας οτι δε  την βαζει μονο για ακαρεα αλλα και για ελμινθες (σκουληκια ) που με τα πιασμενα ιθαγενη να ειναι καθεστως ακομα και στα καλυτερα σπιτια , δεν ηταν περιεργο να βρισκονται και στα καναρινια τους ) ε  ολοι ακουγανε τσακ τσουκ στο ραμφος και λεγανε ριξτου πουλμοσαν γιατι εχει ακαρεα ... ολοι ... και γω ετσι νομιζα !  γιατι πραγματι ειναι ενα συμπτωμα τους , οχι ομως μονο των ακαρεων αλλα και των μυκητων στο ανωτερο αναπνευστικο και του ερεθισμενου θυρεοειδη και καθε αιτιας που μπορει να ενοχλησει την περιοχη στο βαθος του στοματος του πουλιου . Καποιες φορες ισως και ιδεα των εκτροφεων ...  δεν ξεκινουσαν να κελαηδανε τα πουλια αμεσως μολις τελειωνε η πτεροροια; εεεε  ακαρεα θα εχουν .... βαζανε αυτι και με λιγη αυθυποβολη να και το τσουκ τσουκ .... 

και σε 7 χρονια απο τωρα τα ιδια θα υποστηριζονται ...  γιατι μυκητες απο τα φουλ επεξεργασμενα σακχαρα των ετοιμων τροφων δεν υπαρχουν , γιατι μυκητες απο τις προληπτικες αντιβιοτικες αγωγες δεν υπαρχουν , γιατι κανενας μαυρος στρογγυλος σπορος δεν ενοχλει το θυρεοειδη και καλα κανουν οι εταιριες να μας τον πουλανε σε πολλαπλασια τιμη απο οσο αν πουλιοτανε για πρωτη υλη βιοκαυσιμου ...  

γιατι οταν  πτηνιατρος του εξωτερικου οταν λεει δεν υπαρχουν ακαρεα σε ενα σωρο νεκροψιες που εκανα , λιγοι θα το δωσουν σημασια αλλα οταν προωθησει φαρμακα που δε μπαινει στον κοπο να παρουσιασει την ακριβη συσταση , ολοι τρεχουμε να παρουμε ....

----------


## Cristina

Έτσι μπράβο, να τα πείτε, κύριε Δημήτρη, να τ'ακουσουμε όλοι! Εγω είχα την εντύπωση πως αυτά τα ακαρεα υπάρχουν σε μικρό αριθμό στον οργανισμό του πουλιού και ότι σε περιπτώσεις άγχους μεγαλώνει ο αριθμός τους, κάτι σαν την Candida.. Μάλλον το ίδιο σκεφτόντουσαν και άλλοι.
Τώρα θα είμαι off topics , αλλά θέλω να αναφέρω ότι το καναρινακι μου κάνει πριν τον ύπνο έναν ήχο τσικ τσικ , με το ράμφος του, κάτι παρόμοιο με αυτό που κάνουν οι παπαγάλοι. Αυτό μπορεί να παρερμηνευτεί ως ακαρεα, ενώ το πουλάκι είναι προφανώς χαρούμενο ή ικανοποιημένο.

----------


## Orix

Εμμμ είμαι σε δύσκολη θέση. Το πουλάκι ειναι φυσιολογικό και το πτερωμα του επισης, μεχρι και μπανιο εκανε, αλλά είπα να του βάλω pulmosan μηπως και...
Και διαβασα οτι η αγωγη ειναι επικινδυνη οταν εχει ήδη εξασθενίσει. Εντάξει μπορεί και να μην είναι, ίσως και να εχει προβλημα με τη φωνη του. Εκτος αυτου όλα καλά, θα περιμένω να περάσει η πτεροροια και θα ενημερώσω. Τρωει αυγοτροφή επωνυμη.

----------


## Orix

> τα ακαρεα ειναι παρασιτα που δεν οδηγουν στο θανατο , παρα μονο οι δευτερογενεις λοιμωξεις απο μικροβια που μπορει να εμφανιστουν στην περιοχη οταν ειναι εξασθενημενη απο αυτα και αυτο δεν γινεται αμεσα και απ τα πρωτα συμπτωματα τους 
> 
> δεν ειναι ανυπαρκτα , γιατι καταγραφονται ως παρασιτα στα πουλια (κυριως στα gouldian ) σε σοβαρες κτηνιατρικου περιεχομενου παγκοσμιες ιστοσελιδες . Σε καμμια περιπτωση ομως δεν εχουν την εκταση που νομιζει ο κοσμος παραπληροφορουμενος καμμια 10αρια χρονια πισω , απο αποψεις που γινανε καθεστως εν μεσω των συλλογων και οδηγουσαν σε μαζικη  εφαρμογη  προληπτικων αγωγων ...
> 
> Κατι το να ακολουθησουμε εκτροφεις προτυπα , κατι που καποιοι πηγανε πουλια σε πτηνιατρο και τον ειδανε να κανει αποπαρασιτωση με ιβερμεκτινη (μη γνωριζοντας οτι δε  την βαζει μονο για ακαρεα αλλα και για ελμινθες (σκουληκια ) που με τα πιασμενα ιθαγενη να ειναι καθεστως ακομα και στα καλυτερα σπιτια , δεν ηταν περιεργο να βρισκονται και στα καναρινια τους ) ε  ολοι ακουγανε τσακ τσουκ στο ραμφος και λεγανε ριξτου πουλμοσαν γιατι εχει ακαρεα ... ολοι ... και γω ετσι νομιζα !  γιατι πραγματι ειναι ενα συμπτωμα τους , οχι ομως μονο των ακαρεων αλλα και των μυκητων στο ανωτερο αναπνευστικο και του ερεθισμενου θυρεοειδη και καθε αιτιας που μπορει να ενοχλησει την περιοχη στο βαθος του στοματος του πουλιου . Καποιες φορες ισως και ιδεα των εκτροφεων ...  δεν ξεκινουσαν να κελαηδανε τα πουλια αμεσως μολις τελειωνε η πτεροροια; εεεε  ακαρεα θα εχουν .... βαζανε αυτι και με λιγη αυθυποβολη να και το τσουκ τσουκ .... 
> 
> και σε 7 χρονια απο τωρα τα ιδια θα υποστηριζονται ...  γιατι μυκητες απο τα φουλ επεξεργασμενα σακχαρα των ετοιμων τροφων δεν υπαρχουν , γιατι μυκητες απο τις προληπτικες αντιβιοτικες αγωγες δεν υπαρχουν , γιατι κανενας μαυρος στρογγυλος σπορος δεν ενοχλει το θυρεοειδη και καλα κανουν οι εταιριες να μας τον πουλανε σε πολλαπλασια τιμη απο οσο αν πουλιοτανε για πρωτη υλη βιοκαυσιμου ...  
> 
> γιατι οταν  πτηνιατρος του εξωτερικου οταν λεει δεν υπαρχουν ακαρεα σε ενα σωρο νεκροψιες που εκανα , λιγοι θα το δωσουν σημασια αλλα οταν προωθησει φαρμακα που δε μπαινει στον κοπο να παρουσιασει την ακριβη συσταση , ολοι τρεχουμε να παρουμε ....



 :sad:  Αχ με μαλώνουνε.

----------


## Soulaki

Κανείς δεν μαλώνει κανέναν....απλά, όλοι πρεπει να ενημερωθούμε σωστά, και Ευτυχως στο φόρουμ, εχουμε ανθρώπους, πιο έμπειρους, και πιο ψαγμένους θα έλεγα, που μας συμβουλεύουν και μας βοηθούν, γιατι και αυτοί καποια στιγμή αντιμετώπισαν το ίδιο με εμάς......
Μακάρι πάντα να ειναι δίπλα μας, γιατι κίνητρο τους, ειναι η πραγματική αγάπη, για τους φτερωτούς μας φίλους.

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ακριβως οπως τα λεει η κυρια Σουλα δεν σε μαλωσε κανενας απλα επειδη ειναι πολυ διαδεδομενο με το που ακουσουνε αυτο το τσικ τσικ να δωσουμε πουλμοσαν.Καποια στιγμη πρεπει να καταλαβουμε πως η σωστη διατροφη ειναι η προληψη ολων των ασθενειων.Νομιζω το ειχε ξαναπει αυτο ο κ.Δημητρης καπου.
Ολα φιλικα και χωρις παρεξηγηση

----------


## Orix

Απλα τα προηγούμενα μου τα ειχε φαει κατι και μετα διαβασα για τη φοβερη αρρωστια και φρίκαρα και ειπα καλου κακου... Δηλαδη καταλαβαίνετε έχω ένα ψυχικό τραβεμα (τραύμα). Αμα ειναι γραφτο να βγει μουγγο, θα το αγαπάω και μουγγο,

----------


## Orix

Να ρωτησω και κατι. Ποσα 24ωρα μετα απο το pulmosan μπορω να του βαλω μπανεριτσα να καμει μπανακι?

----------


## Cristina

Χρονη, το πιο πιθανο είναι να είναι από την πτεροροια. Τα δικα μου όταν είχαν περοροια , τεντώνανε το λαιμουδακι τους για να πουνε το τραγουδάκι και δεν βγαζανε κατι. Μήπως και το δικο σου κατι τετοια κανει;
Είναι τόσο ομορφα τα gouldian που δεν σου χρειάζεται το τραγούδι τους...που δεν είναι και ασήμαντο.

----------


## Orix

Αυτο ακριβως, απλα τα αλλα δυο και με πτεροροια τραγουδαγανε

----------


## jk21

Χρονη σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν εχω κατι μαζι σου και αν καπου φαινοταν να θελω να στοχευσω καπου , μονο οι απειροι χομπιστες δεν ειναι !!!!  και γω ετσι ακουγα καπου , ετσι νομιζα και ετσι συστηνα κιολας ! 

δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι μας διαβαζουν , ειδικα σε θεμα ενοτητας παραδεισιων , αλλα αν αυτοι που στοχευω μας διαβαζουν , ξερουν καλα ποιους εννοω !

----------


## Orix

> Χρονη σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν εχω κατι μαζι σου και αν καπου φαινοταν να θελω να στοχευσω καπου , μονο οι απειροι χομπιστες δεν ειναι !!!!  και γω ετσι ακουγα καπου , ετσι νομιζα και ετσι συστηνα κιολας ! 
> 
> δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι μας διαβαζουν , ειδικα σε θεμα ενοτητας παραδεισιων , αλλα αν αυτοι που στοχευω μας διαβαζουν , ξερουν καλα ποιους εννοω !


Κανενα προβλημα μη στεμαχωριεσαι  :Jumping0045:

----------


## Cristina

> Αυτο ακριβως, απλα τα αλλα δυο και με πτεροροια τραγουδαγανε


Δεν έχουν την ίδια συμπεριφορά όλα. Εγώ έχω δυο αρσενικά και τρεις θηλυκές και είναι όλα τους διαφορετικά και στον τρόπο που τραγουδάνε, πως συμπεριφέρονται. Απλά να τα ενισχύσεις στην διατροφή για να περάσουν την πτεροροια .

----------


## Cristina

Τι συμπεριφορά έχει το πουλάκι; Μη μου πεις ότι είναι αυτό που "την έκανε";

----------


## Orix

> Τι συμπεριφορά έχει το πουλάκι; Μη μου πεις ότι είναι αυτό που "την έκανε";


Όχι, αυτο τραγουδούσε, ασε, μου εγινε το παθημα, μαθημα...

Λοιπόοοοοοοοοοοον. Εχουν μείνει τα τελευταία αγκαθάκια στο κεφάλι και η πτεροροια εχει τελειώσει κατα 99%.
Είναι κεφάτο, κανει μπάνιο, χοροπηδάει, πετάει αλλα δεν τραγουδάει. Παιρνει το γνωστη πόζα αλλα δεν ακούγεται τίποτε.
Έχω ένα μουγγό pet. Θα ξαναενημερώσω σε καμια 10ρια μέρες μπας και...
Ζε με νοιαζει, ειναι παιζακι μου και το αγαποω πολύ.

----------


## Cristina

Καλά να είναι το πουλάκι, να είναι ζωηρό, με όρεξη για φάει και θα το περάσει και αυτό! Μπορεί να νοιώσει μειονέκτημα τώρα με την πτεροροια και να πάρει το πάνω του μετά. Μία χαρά είναι ο κούκλος ( ότι είναι gouldian δεν γίνεται να μην είναι όμορφο!), μπορεί και ή  ζέστη να το ταλαιπωρεί.
Καλή συνέχεια, Χρονη!

----------


## Orix

Λοιπόν, τέλος πτερόροιας. Το πουλί έχει λυσσάξει από ενεργητικότητα αλλα δεν τραγουδάει. Έτσι για ενημέρωση το ΄πα.

----------

